# Killeen Texas Apprenticeship



## Tinalo (Apr 20, 2018)

I am currently trying to become an apprentice in Killeen, Texas, but I'm not really sure how to go about it, and I have only a very basic understanding of electricity and algebra (I barely passed algebra in high school). I am also not sure whether I should join a union or not. Do I need to take some college courses first, or should I go in blind and learn on the job? Sorry for making so many questions, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You should learn high school algebra very well. Work on your presentation skills and apply at your local union hall IMO.
Good luck,


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinalo said:


> I am currently trying to become an apprentice in Killeen, Texas, but I'm not really sure how to go about it, and I have only a very basic understanding of electricity and algebra (I barely passed algebra in high school). I am also not sure whether I should join a union or not. Do I need to take some college courses first, or should I go in blind and learn on the job? Sorry for making so many questions, any help would be greatly appreciated.


Join the IBEW. It's worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Tinalo!

If you have any chance at all join the union.

Look into some online learning to get basic algebra down.


----------



## Tinalo (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you very much for your advice. Any specific area of math I should look into? I've also noticed that the IBEW doesn't have much of a presence in Killeen, so I'm not sure If I should move to Austin or maybe San Antonio.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys use a lot of algebra? I'm mostly residential, the only algebra I do is:

H hours * P pay - $ lunch = profit!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinalo said:


> Thank you very much for your advice. Any specific area of math I should look into? I've also noticed that the IBEW doesn't have much of a presence in Killeen, so I'm not sure If I should move to Austin or maybe San Antonio.


Talk to the Austin local. Killeen is likely within their jurisdiction. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JayD (Apr 21, 2018)

http://www.austineta.org is the website for the apprentice training alliance in Austin. 

http://www.khanacademy.com is a wonderful study resource to brush up on the math...


----------

